# Perfume applicators



## theturningcircle (Apr 28, 2008)

Had a great day today. The photos show some of the 12 perfume applicators I made today out of acrylics. These sell very well for me.
Comments always welcome!!


----------



## stevebuk (Apr 28, 2008)

these are fantastic, hope you are going to take some for viewing to the Turners retreat do.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Apr 28, 2008)

i love the second one the first one looks cool too


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 28, 2008)

Those do look pretty nice, but shouldn't they be in the "Other Things..." forum?


----------



## tmhawk (Apr 28, 2008)

OH my word. Ian, those are fantastic. They are cool, neat, great design. Your choice of color is way cool. I have 3 perfume pens to do for graduating women (got to get them done by May LOL). You have inspired me. WOW! You've done some way cool turning here.
Congrats.


----------



## ronhampton (Apr 29, 2008)

sharp!


----------



## Scott (Apr 29, 2008)

Sorry if this throws anybody off, but I moved this to the "Other Things We Make" forum.

Ian, those are so cool!  Thanks for showing them!

Scott.


----------



## holmqer (Apr 30, 2008)

Are some of those made from polymer clay?


----------



## medemt (Apr 30, 2008)

Ian, If you don't mind, where did you get the kits and the materials from?[?]


----------



## theturningcircle (Apr 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by medemt_
> 
> Ian, If you don't mind, where did you get the kits and the materials from?[?]


Hi Dan, The kits all came from CSUSA and the acrylics are stocked by our local woodturning supplies shop. They are also stocked by www.turners-retreat.co.uk I do believe they are Italian acrylics. I've also used the 'Penmakers choice' acrylics stocked by CSUSA. Any 'wild' and colourful acrylics will be very good. Polygem is another good material for this project.
I use acrylics and Polygem because of the colourful patterns and also because they will stand up to any perfume spillage that may occer during filling. These are primarily for ladies and they love the colour in acrylics. I've sold over 80 of them so far this year.
Hope this helps.
Ian


----------



## theturningcircle (Apr 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by holmqer_
> 
> Are some of those made from polymer clay?


No, I've never used polymer clay.
Ian


----------



## tasciovanus (Apr 30, 2008)

Ian,
They look great and I can't agree more the ladies do love those acrylics.
Could you let me know where the blanks come from, I'd love to get my hands on some of them.
Many thanks
Andrew


----------



## BrentK (Apr 30, 2008)

Ian those are great I have a couple of the kits myself. My significant other makes soaps and shampoos and other things for the ladies all natural. She is always looking through my catalogs to find things that compliment what she makes to put on her web site.


----------



## theturningcircle (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tasciovanus_
> 
> Ian,
> They look great and I can't agree more the ladies do love those acrylics.
> ...



Hi Andrew,
They are available from www.turners-retreat.co.uk and www.johndaviswoodturning.co.uk


----------



## NavyDiver (May 1, 2008)

Nice work.  I love the assortment of colors!


----------



## tasciovanus (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theturningcircle_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brilliant I'll get on to them.
Thanks
Andrew


----------



## nightowl (May 8, 2008)

These are great.  What size blanks do you need to make one.  My wife is really on my case to make her one.


----------

